# Sonntagsleerung



## Sylphadora

Hace tiempo leí un artículo que mencionaba palabras intraducibles, y una de ellas era una palabra alemana que describe la sensación de tristeza que se tiene el domingo por la tarde/noche cuando se piensa que al día siguiente hay que trabajar y el fin de semana se acabó. No recuerdo esa palabra y no la encuentro por más que la busco. ¿Alguien sabe a qué palabra me estoy refiriendo? Gracias!


----------



## baufred

¿ ... qué te parece *"Sonntagsblues"*?

ver:
Sonntagsblues: Gebildete fühlen sich am Wochenende eher unwohl
Wie du dem Sonntags-Blues den Kampf ansagst

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Alemanita

Sylphadora said:


> Hace tiempo leí un artículo que mencionaba palabras intraducibles, y una de ellas era una palabra alemana que describe la sensación de tristeza que se tiene el domingo por la tarde/noche cuando se piensa que al día siguiente hay que trabajar y el fin de semana se acabó. No recuerdo esa palabra y no la encuentro por más que la busco. ¿Alguien sabe a qué palabra me estoy refiriendo? Gracias!



Pero la palabra se refiere solamente a la sensación de tristeza del domingo a la tarde o es un ejemplo?
Porque la palabra Sonntagsblues no es muy alemana y no es intraducible.
Aquí hay algunas palabras 'únicas e intraducibles' Unübersetzbar: Diese deutschen Wörter sind weltweit einzigartig
Mein Italien - Unübersetzbare Wörter


----------



## Sylphadora

Gracias por la respuesta, Baufred  A decir verdad, no recuerdo si era esa palabra o no.

Alemanita, la palabra se refería exclusivamente a la sensación de tristeza que se tiene el domingo por la tarde porque se acaba el fin de semana. Técnicamente todavía es fin de semana, pero estás triste porque se va a acabar. Es una de esas palabras únicas e intraducibles.

Mi hizo mucha gracia cuando me enteré de que en alemán existe un nombre para eso, porque es una sensación que yo he tenido, ja ja ja. Los domingos por la tarde siempre me entra una especie de fastidio porque mañana empiezo cinco días de trabajo, a pesar de que todavía me quedan horas del domingo por aprovechar.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Sylphadora, 
¡qué bien que hayas vuelto al hilo! Yo también estoy curiosa por saber esa palabra; no me puedo imaginar cuál podría ser.
La única que encontré es la que también mencionó Baufred, aunque un poco más larga: Sonntagnachmittagsblues.
Der Sonntagnachmittag-Blues
Pero tan intraducible no me parece: tristeza del domingo por la tarde.
La cosa es que en alemán se pegan las palabras formando un solo sustantivo, que obviamente no es traducible por sólo un sustantivo en castellano.
Bueno, esperemos más ideas.
Que tengas unn buen domingo, sin blues.


----------



## Tonerl

Sylphadora said:


> Mi hizo mucha gracia cuando me enteré de que en alemán existe un nombre para eso, porque es una sensación que yo he tenido, ja ja ja. Los domingos por la tarde siempre me entra una especie de fastidio porque mañana empiezo cinco días de trabajo, a pesar de que todavía me quedan horas del domingo por aprovechar.



Hola Sylphadora !
Con estas palabras se describen una sensación que al parecer ya habías tenido los domingos por la tarde/noche !?
*
Melancholie, Weltschmerz, Mutlosigkeit, traurige Stimmung, Niedergeschlagenheit, Schwermut, manchmal auch Depression *


----------



## elroy

Hola Sylphador:

Creo que la palabra que buscas tiene que ser _Sonntagsleerung_, palabra que aparece en _Schottenfreude: German Words for the Human Condition_ por Ben Schott. Según entiendo es una palabra acuñada por el autor, igual que las demás palabras en su librito. Puede ser esa la razón por la que te fue difícil encontrarla.


----------



## Alemanita

¡Jajaja ... buenísmo! ¡Síiii, debe ser eso!
(Por las dudas, y para el bien de todos los lectores de este hilo, cabe aclarar que la palabra Sonntagsleerung en sí existe y que en realidad significa: buzón de correo con recogida en domingo.)


----------

